# [RISOLTO] strana WPA

## uoslagelo

innanzitutto....salve a tutti   :Very Happy: 

vi espongo il problema: sul pc della mia girl ho installato già da parecchi mesi gentoo. Nessun problema. 

Un paio di giorni fa ho provato a mettere la cifratura WPA sul suo router (g604t della dlink che purtroppo non supporta la WPA2) dato che attualmente viaggia in chiaro. Setto il router, setto wicd (aggioranto all'ultima versione), clicco su connetti e... dice "password sbagliata".  :Evil or Very Mad:   Senza toccare le impostazioni del router provo su XP e si connette tranquillamente. Mi son detto: "sarà qualche stano problema confinato a gentoo". Quindi provo con il mio portatile anch'esso con gentoo+wicd, ma da lo stesso problema.Il mio portatile si connette tranquillamente ad altre wpa sia personal che enterprice, ma al router dlink no. Avete qualche idea? Dovrò provare ad aggiornare wpa_supplicant, ma non so se sia quello il problema.

Dimenticavo: la periferica wireless è una g122 driver usato rt73

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by uoslagelo on Sun May 09, 2010 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

hai provato a lanciare il comando direttamente da terminale?

----------

## Onip

controlla di avere abilitato i supporti alla crittografia necessari nel kernel

----------

## oRDeX

 *Onip wrote:*   

> controlla di avere abilitato i supporti alla crittografia necessari nel kernel

 

Se si connette ad atre WPA temo che non possa essere questo il problema.

Comunque io seguirei il consiglio di cloc3: lanciare wpa_supplicant da terminale (dopo aver settato a modo wpa)_supplicant.conf) senza mandarlo in background e vedere un pò che succede

----------

## uoslagelo

si anch'io pensavo che il problema non fosse il kernel perché ad altre wpa riesco a connettermi, anche se non lo escludo. Appena posso provo con wpa_supplicant da terminaleLast edited by uoslagelo on Thu Apr 29, 2010 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

mi era sfuggito

----------

## uoslagelo

Risolto! Avevo dimenticato di aggiungere nel kernel il Packet socket

----------

